# Cool painter lady



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

Check out this lady she pretty funny


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

She's a dingbat. Nuff said.

I was waiting for the dog to lift his leg on it.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

this post is being edited to be clear that I am talking about this person's video, and the persona she portrays. I realize this is an act, and will address the effects I feel that act has on those who watch it


Goldie Hawn coulda pulled it off, but this video does not display the same degree of provocative, titilizing, or interesting humor, cleverness, or comedic value that Goldie's characters brought to the screen. This video does not give an air of professionalism to this character. 

When she said "it was a trash find" I thought we were going to be ushered into a totally run down, filthy, double wide. 

sorry, I just calls 'em as I sees 'em

not to demean your country, but is this character from The Great White North ???


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

First time she bent over I had to hit the d button


----------



## MNpainter (Jul 17, 2008)

The paint is not the only thing "faux"


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

mm'kay! You have to hand it to her though, check out her site and she has quite the thing going on, active facebook page, shows, DVDs, etc.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Niche market

Who here is her competition....huh....WHO!


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

I think I said this in another thread here where someone posted one of her videos. I don't know here personally but have seen her many times at my local paint store over the years. She's extremely nice and does great work. For any type of faux work I would have no problem passing her name. This I think is just some sort of marketing deal she has going on. Obviously it works.

Pat


----------



## jenni (Aug 4, 2011)

like suzanne somers had a bad hair day and huffed the paint


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I like the concept, her not so much. Jenni? :whistling2:


----------



## jenni (Aug 4, 2011)

yea concept is ok. she's just hard on the eyes ya know?
just checked out a different video she put on youtube. she's a pretty decent fine arts painter.
she just acts like a "dingbat" haha.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

jenni said:


> yea concept is ok. she's just hard on the eyes ya know?
> just checked out a different video she put on youtube. she's a pretty decent fine arts painter.
> she just acts like a "dingbat" haha.


I was actually suggesting you would do better at this..... :thumbup:


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

i bet shes laughin all the way to the bank


----------



## jenni (Aug 4, 2011)

lol i can't pull off pink like that


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

jenni said:


> lol i can't pull off pink like that


 
pink used to be aight until dudes started to rock it then it was like ''ugh''


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

[email protected] this pic ..............she needs to shoot that rat asap


----------



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

The dresser was uglier after she was done. Who exactly is she marketing to?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

WarlinePainting said:


> The dresser was uglier after she was done. Who exactly is she marketing to?


this post is being edited to be clear that I am talking about this person's video, and the persona she portrays. I realize this is an act, and will address the effects I feel that act has on those who watch it


trailer trash


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I liked the hardhat. 

She has pazaaz...


----------



## Holly (Jun 14, 2011)

Kudos to her if she's got a good thing going with her marketing, sales and services, especially if she's a nice person. But I can't imagine who she's marketing to, either! I watched the whole video in fascinated horror, sort of the way you can't take your eyes off a bad car accident (and you're relieved it's not you).

I think she has an ok concept with the pink hard hat, etc, but only a woman in her 20s or 80s could pull that off. She's got a good figure for a woman in her late 40s, but still, she's in her 40s, not her 20s. Mutton dressed as lamb is only funny if the mutton is in on the joke...


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

It is all about branding and creating an image, it seems to be working I heard she has been on Leno. Like was said it is a niche personality and I say cash the checks Red.


----------



## Holly (Jun 14, 2011)

I agree, Sean. And I admit I'm not as in touch with my inner Carmen Miranda as I used to be. I have an inner Groucho, now. Women in their 40s are sexier than women in their 20s, in a lot of ways. But 20s can't usually pull off 40s without seeming ridiculous, and vice versa. If it works for her, she should stick with the formula, but it gives me the willies. Must be my New England stiff upper butt.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Holly said:


> I agree, Sean. And I admit I'm not as in touch with my inner Carmen Miranda as I used to be. I have an inner Groucho, now. Women in their 40s are sexier than women in their 20s, in a lot of ways. But 20s can't usually pull off 40s without seeming ridiculous, and vice versa. If it works for her, she should stick with the formula, but it gives me the willies. Must be my New England stiff upper butt.


I hear what you are saying, look at this 48+ woman I met at the store today. I snapped her pic and told her that I loved the 80's look and that she was rocking it.

Of course you are not getting the yellow tights and short pink skirt with matching high heel boot and white leopard purse. She has balls. :thumbup:


This Red painting lady is unconventional, not many of us would use news papers for drops much less pointing it out on youtube but maybe we can educate her on a few things but I hopes she introduces herself.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Holly said:


> I agree, Sean. And I admit I'm not as in touch with my inner Carmen Miranda as I used to be. I have an inner Groucho, now. Women in their 40s are sexier than women in their 20s, in a lot of ways. But 20s can't usually pull off 40s without seeming ridiculous, and vice versa. If it works for her, she should stick with the formula, but it gives me the willies. Must be my New England stiff upper butt.


There are so many things I like about this post. :thumbup:


----------



## Holly (Jun 14, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> I hear what you are saying, look at this 48+ woman I met at the store today. I snapped her pic and told her that I loved the 80's look and that she was rocking it.
> 
> Of course you are not getting the yellow tights and short pink skirt with matching high heel boot and white leopard purse. She has balls. :thumbup:
> 
> This Red painting lady is unconventional, not many of us would use news papers for drops much less pointing it out on youtube but maybe we can educate her on a few things but I hopes she introduces herself.


I like this 80s lady! She's retro, ain't nobody's lamb chop.  Plus, she's buying raspberries and bananas. Plus, I love Chrissie Hynde. And I can see her white leopard purse.

If the Red painting lady joins PaintTalk, I will hang my head in shame. And ask you moderators to remove my post about her. I don't want to make anyone feel bad.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Holly said:


> I like this 80s lady! She's retro, ain't nobody's lamb chop.  Plus, she's buying raspberries and bananas. Plus, I love Chrissie Hynde. And I can see her white leopard purse.
> 
> If the Red painting lady joins PaintTalk, I will hang my head in shame. And ask you moderators to remove my post about her. I don't want to make anyone feel bad.



I have a feeling its nothing more then shes coming from an early Halloween office party.

Pat


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Holly said:


> I like this 80s lady! She's retro, ain't nobody's lamb chop.  Plus, she's buying raspberries and bananas. Plus, I love Chrissie Hynde. And I can see her white leopard purse.
> 
> 
> If the Red painting lady joins PaintTalk, I will hang my head in shame. And ask you moderators to remove my post about her. I don't want to make anyone feel bad.


this post is being edited to be clear that I am talking about this person's video, and the persona she portrays. I realize this is an act, and will address the effects I feel that act has on those who watch it


Oh don't worry Holly, with an act like that, I am sure she's heard/read a lot worse that what we have opined.

And in her business, it's more important to be talked about than the content of that talk.

But, you and I being tight cheeked New Englanders were not brought up with the aspirations of being an act in a side show.

We keep those personal peculiarities behind those good fences that make good neighbors, not open our oddity closets to the National Enquirer.


----------



## Holly (Jun 14, 2011)

PatsPainting said:


> I have a feeling its nothing more then shes coming from an early Halloween office party.
> 
> Pat


Retro lady or Red painting lady?

ok gotta get back to work--this site is way too much fun.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

daArch said:


> Oh don't worry Holly, with an act like that, I am sure she's heard/read a lot worse that what we have opined.
> 
> And in her business, it's more important to be talked about than the content of that talk.
> 
> ...


Are you sure those pills your taking are not hormone pills instead of pain pills? That's kinda what my great grandma would say.

Bill this is 2011 - Sex sells. Its all over the place. 

Pat


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

PatsPainting said:


> Bill this is 2011 - Sex sells. Its all over the place.
> 
> Pat


yup, The oldest profession in the world discovered that long ago


I know, morality and modesty don't. And look where the world is today.


----------



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

It always bugs me to see a talented woman (I will trust the others on this thread that she is in fact talented) selling herself short by playing the stupid/easy/slutty/sexy???/bimbo card (take your pick).

It does nothing to improve the image of our industry, especially for the women in it.

And for the record 40 is WAY sexier than 20.


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

WarlinePainting said:


> It always bugs me to see a talented woman (I will trust the others on this thread that she is in fact talented) selling herself short by playing the stupid/easy/slutty/sexy???/bimbo card (take your pick).
> 
> It does nothing to improve the image of our industry, especially for the women in it.
> 
> And for the record 40 is WAY sexier than 20.



This was also the only thing that actually bothered me. It was completely unnecessary for the "T&A" shots that were especially prominent at the beginning. People interested in what she was doing would have watched regardless, and if people were interested in watching videos with "T&A", I am pretty sure they would NOT be watching her!
Her arguably provocative intro was reductive to her image and her over all message. By utilizing "sex sells" mentality she makes us question what she is actually doing/selling beyond that, and the focus of her video goes from a potentially professional service, to a joke.


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

Well now....that was........informative?
too much goofy ditsy t&a. Would have been more interesting.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

WarlinePainting said:


> And for the record 40 is WAY sexier than 20.


Don Covey (Mercy, Mercy; See Saw; Sookie Sookie; It's Better To Have (And Don't Need) ) wrote and sang Ain't Nothing A Young Girl Can Do:

"There ain't nothing a young girl can do for me
show me where the older woman is......"

can't find his version on the net, but here is a youtube of a local band doing it (my old buddies, Duke & the Drivers)


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

WarlinePainting said:


> And for the record 40 is WAY sexier than 20.


I agree with this


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> I agree with this


I do to, me 38, my wife 49 and smoking hot :thumbup:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I'll never forget the day a few years ago when the wife came home and headed straight for the computer. Usually we sat and talked for awhile so I was surprised by her actions. I asked her what was up and she said that one of the patients had referred to her as a "MILF". I made a leisurely but determined course for the next room without responding. (Some learning is best left for the internet.) Few minutes later I hear: "Oh my gosh!"


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Wolfgang said:


> I'll never forget the day a few years ago when the wife came home and headed straight for the computer. Usually we sat and talked for awhile so I was surprised by her actions. I asked her what was up and she said that one of the patients had referred to her as a "MILF". I made a leisurely but determined course for the next room without responding. (Some learning is best left for the internet.) Few minutes later I hear: "Oh my gosh!"


Nice Wolf, you dog.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

What you may not know is the wife will turn 60 next month....she's got me beat by 3 years. (Which I will be sure to remind her of on her birthday...) Everybody "mistakes" her for being in her mid-forties.

Like an old wise man once told me: "Choose your wife like a bottle of fine wine in mind, not a block of cheese."


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> What you may not know is the wife will turn 60 next month....she's got me beat by 3 years. (Which I will be sure to remind her of on her birthday...) Everybody "mistakes" her for being in her mid-forties.
> 
> Like an old wise man once told me: "Choose your wife like a bottle of fine wine in mind, not a block of cheese."



You sure she isn't a GILF?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Paint and Hammer said:


> You sure she isn't a GILF?


Dude...


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> Dude...


*arms in air - shoulders shrugged - voice up an octave* 

What.......Its not a subjective statement....simply factual....just as derogatory / complimentary as MILF.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Pretty sure she's no GILF - her son died in '96. Now my son has a son, so how's that work for her?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Paint and Hammer said:


> *arms in air - shoulders shrugged - voice up an octave*
> 
> What.......Its not a subjective statement....simply factual....just as derogatory / complimentary as MILF.


Dont you got any nails to hammer?


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm just going to hang out under the porch here for awhile.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> I'll never forget the day a few years ago when the wife came home and headed straight for the computer. Usually we sat and talked for awhile so I was surprised by her actions. I asked her what was up and she said that one of the patients had referred to her as a "MILF". I made a leisurely but determined course for the next room without responding. (Some learning is best left for the internet.) Few minutes later I hear: "Oh my gosh!"


Well, I have to confess, I had to look it up also.


----------



## Sully (May 25, 2011)

Scariest cougar alive! Nuff said


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Paint and Hammer said:


> I'm just going to hang out under the porch here for awhile.


No hard feelings at all. You didn't know. Happened 6 mos. before I met her.
You can come out from under the porch. LOL


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

please note, I am abstaining from this conversation :thumbsup:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Noted.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

chrisn said:


> Well, I have to confess, I had to look it up also.


About five years ago I asked my 16 year old step-son what it meant. :yes:

You should have seen his beet read face as he explained it to me. :whistling2:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> About five years ago I asked my 16 year old step-son what it meant. :yes:
> 
> You should have seen his beet read face as he explained it to me. :whistling2:


was ANY mother present ???


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

daArch said:


> was ANY mother present ???


:no::no::whistling2:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I think *I * turned just about as red in the face as he did. I really had no idea what it meant when I asked.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> No hard feelings at all. You didn't know. Happened 6 mos. before I met her.
> You can come out from under the porch. LOL



Thanks.....its getting cold under here.


----------



## John's Painting (Aug 24, 2011)

Paint and Hammer said:


> Niche market
> 
> Who here is her competition....huh....WHO!


I'd give it a shot but I'm not overly confident I could pull of the shorts.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Wo, Wo John, this is one thread you can't post in. 

Just kidding


----------



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

You guys all made my day. Funny stuff.


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

The video is awful.

And what's worse is with this sudden burst of views, it will encourage her even more.

And fellas....get your clean whites on....be a "PILF".


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

SouthFloridaPainter said:


> The video is awful.
> 
> And what's worse is with this sudden burst of views, it will encourage her even more.
> 
> And fellas....get your clean whites on....be a "PILF".



Shes been reading this thread - she became a member here yesterday when I sent her an email showing what people were saying about her. 

No one here has a clue about her. I have seen her at least 25 times over the years at my paint store and not once was she wearing a pink hat, she was dressed just like any other painter.

Sheeze.......


Pat


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I think it's great we have a Youtube celebrity as a member!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

CApainter said:


> I think it's great we have a Youtube celebrity as a member!


I thought that was Aaron


----------



## Sully (May 25, 2011)

...... I almost watched it again... :blush:......I'm going to bed


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

John's Painting said:


> I'd give it a shot but I'm not overly confident I could pull of the shorts.



We needed a guy from down under to take on the challenge. Thanks John.....looking forward to the vid. :thumbsup:

Thought PT had it in them to go down the campy road this gal plays....but this thread went righteous....carry on Goddess.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

That's my sister


----------



## Holly (Jun 14, 2011)

PatsPainting said:


> Shes been reading this thread - she became a member here yesterday when I sent her an email showing what people were saying about her.
> 
> No one here has a clue about her. I have seen her at least 25 times over the years at my paint store and not once was she wearing a pink hat, she was dressed just like any other painter.
> 
> ...


So I guess it's too late to remove my comments. *sigh* Sorry Red painter lady. I really am disturbed by your video! But like Ole says, maybe you're laughing all the way to the bank. 

I look forward to the interesting conversations that are sure to arise! Will you post on this thread, Red? It's a perfect way to introduce yourself.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

PatsPainting said:


> No one here has a clue about her. I have seen her at least 25 times over the years at my paint store and not once was she wearing a pink hat, she was dressed just like any other painter.
> 
> Sheeze.......
> 
> ...


 

what ever.. whats next, Johnny Depp isnt a real Pirate ???


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I've been think about this.

Sure it's OK to put on an a ditsy, "dumb blond" act for entertainment. Lucy and Goldie and many others have done this down it through the decades, and we laughed. Marilyn did it while being sexily provocative, and we flocked to her movies.

And we have all learned from video teachers, many of us have had our bacon saved by a youtube video (not necessarily about the trade ).

AND we all laugh when a talented personality spoofs a fool.

But, I personally don't get the value of a ditsy titillating foolish act as a vehicle to teach people craftsmanship. It doesn't work for me.

And it really doesn't matter what she is off camera. This is the public persona she has chosen to project, and thus that is what I am formulating my opinion upon.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

The image you project may well be the reception you receive.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> The image you project may well be the reception you receive.


Is that why I get those bags of flaming dog poo on my doorstep every Saturday evening ?


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Holly said:


> So I guess it's too late to remove my comments. *sigh* Sorry Red painter lady. I really am disturbed by your video! But like Ole says, maybe you're laughing all the way to the bank.
> 
> I look forward to the interesting conversations that are sure to arise! Will you post on this thread, Red? It's a perfect way to introduce yourself.



If you read this thread would you post an intro if you were her? I know I would be all excited seeing a chit load of strangers calling me ugly and a h0re. :001_unsure:

Pat


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

you reap what you sow, Pat.

If she didn't want that type of reaction, perhaps she shoulda rethunk the projection

I doubt she picked her costume and persona thinking it was flattering


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

No - its people like you who judge a book by the cover and not the content.

Pat


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

PAT,

We are judging THE COVER that she puts on the shelf.

That's what we see, that's what we judge.

I'm not going to read the whole thread through, but I think people are JUDGING HER ACT, more than the real person. I think everyone here will admit they do not know the real person, we are judging the act and how demeaning that act is to women and the profession.

You obviously have judged the real person (hell, I don't even know her real name) by what you see in the paint store - I offer that YOU are judging the whole book by the cover YOU see. You do not live with her, you do not socialize with her, you too ave NO IDEA what the whole book contains, so please, no lectures on that.

For all you know, the youtube projection IS the real person and the paint store lady is an act. No one can be certain.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

daArch said:


> PAT,
> 
> We are judging THE COVER that she puts on the shelf.
> 
> ...



I really don't want to go at this all day Bill, you're shallow opinion really makes no difference to me and I doubt it makes any to her.


Pat


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

4 pages and she's never posted....she's good.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> I agree with this


I do too. 


Paint and Hammer said:


> 4 pages and she's never posted....she's good.


3 pages with my settings but 999 views so far.


----------



## Holly (Jun 14, 2011)

PatsPainting said:


> If you read this thread would you post an intro if you were her? I know I would be all excited seeing a chit load of strangers calling me ugly and a h0re. :001_unsure:
> 
> Pat


Pat, well, I figured if she was following the thread and decided to join PaintTalk, that she's got chutzpah. Maybe thought it was funny, or wanted to comment, or even defend her position (so to speak). Why else join, unless she's a masochist, which I doubt? I mean, you're the one who emailed her the thread--wasn't that to give her a chance to address us, if she wanted?

She obviously is someone who likes to make jokes--my hope with inviting her to introduce herself within the thread is to help her, as a new member who already has a reputation as bad as Steve before she's made a single post (I'm smiling, Steve), to enter the conversation in perhaps a funny way and set us all straight, or whatever way works for her. (and also to redeem myself, slightly). 

And then we can all have another heated thread, pro and con, which we all know would highly entertaining because we are a bunch of gossips and smart asses. What better way to meet the book beneath the cover? 

I have to say, she certainly got us all talking -- how many posts, now? And some of it was actually useful stuff about the reputation of the painting trade in general. She could certainly offer a thing or two about marketing, if she's been on Leno and sells DVDs. Just so long as I don't have to wear a push up bra and a pink hardhat (I only do that for my boyfriend ). As I'm sure Bill only wears his coconut bra and pineapple hat in private for the Wenderful, and not on YouTube... (Actually, Bill, maybe you _should_ try that on youtube...)

And furthermore, JEEZE!! move over Paint and Hammer, I'm climbing under the porch with you. (I got Scooby Snacks, though--I'll share.)


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

*PatsPainting,*

This forum is extremely judgmental. But not anymore then we are in real life. 

There's a reason for the general consensus of all the men and women on this thread.
And the fact is that the video is bad on all levels.

I think its admirable that you have come and stuck up for someone you personally know, but I honestly beleive that if you did not know her personally you would have been part of that same consensus. I know that because I have seen your comments in the past and they are always brutally honest. Your not one to hold back, you tell it like it is. I respect that.

Not long ago, I ws reading a thread where someone posted a video of themselves spraying a wall. They were commended on their bravery of posting the video in this forum realizing how they would be criticized. 

It just the way it is, the anonymity and human disconnection offered by our internet connections lets some express more then they would in real life. Including myself.

I would never tell this lady in real life that her video is awful, not because I don't have the balls to, but because I don't have the heart to. And I beleive most others here feel the same. Its obvious the video is an act. Most here agree it just happens to be a bad one. Kinda like saying a certain movie sucks, we don't intentionally want to hurt the actors feelings, it just happens that the act sucked.

That's all I got.

And "painter lady" if you are in fact on this thread, and even though I'm not a fan of your video or your act, I honestly do wish you continued success. 

Good luck to you.


----------



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

Sorry Pat but I am backing up Bill here. 

If make a video mixing your professional trade and some sexy, bimbo schtick to draw attention to yourself, you need to be prepared that viewers are going to form an opinion and make statements about that video.

IMO it is naive to make comments like "don't judge a book by its cover". Of course we do. Everyone does it. Right now you are forming an opinion on me and coming to conclusions about the type of person I am (maybe self righteous is coming to mind right now  ). And it is fair. Because that is what I am putting out there right now.

This is what this person is putting out there on the Internet for the world to see. 

I am absolutely going to form an opinion of who she is and what she does based on this video. It's going to be up to her to convince me that she has painted the wrong picture of herself. I didn't see any movie credits with "this character was played by..."

It is very kind of you to defend her but it doesn't change my opinion. 

I think she is doing a dis-service to the women in our profession and to herself.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

> I would never tell this lady in real life that her video is awful, not because I don't have the balls to, but because I don't have the heart to.


I would like to meet her and tell her what I think of her videos. That would be very kind and heartful, IMO. 

PinkFauxLady, whatever your name is,

If you are reading this, even with the glowing endorsement Pat gives of your real person, I think the persona you portray in your youtube videos is in bad taste and is detrimental to the trade and the women who make a living in this trade. If you are as talented as Pat suggests, why can't you instruct others in a professional manner, why do you feel you need a shtick ? 

Perhaps you find it funny to make fun of people who actually are that ditsy and wear those types of clothes for real? If so, that's showing poor taste and disrespect for them. 

If you are so talented, why not show that in a serious manner. 

-Bill Archibald
Norfolk, MA.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Wow! Unbelievable...It's just an intertaining twist on DIY sshhhheeeessshhhh!!!!


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I must admit, I almost closed this thread on page one because I do not like the idea of us ganging up on a non- member (who is now a member apparently). She did put herself out there publicly, but some of the reaction was a bit too much. I really would like to stay away from the name calling and personal attack comments and focus more on the issue of the image a painter portrays, is it good marketing of bad, etc.

Since she did put her videos on YouTube, it is a public arena and she kind opened herself up for the fallout, but I still think we can do better than we did in this thread. My first thought when I read the first few posts was "what if she was a member here" and we would not tolerate those kind of comments towards an existing member.

I think there is room to discuss the image but not be as harsh in the language and tone directed towards the individual.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Dean,

I hear you, but as you say, she willingly put herself before the public.

What words would you use to describe her act?




> Wow! Unbelievable...It's just an intertaining twist on DIY sshhhheeeessshhhh!!!!


Aaron, so she's parodying a typical DIY'er ??? 

or playing TO the typical DIY'er who can identify with the persona?

Ah, new spin I overlooked


----------



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

Everything I have posted here, I would be comfortable saying to her face.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Pat, just to give you an example about how people judge on appearances:

Last week a very close friend of mine passed away. I found out that due to his lengthy illness it had put his family in a financial bind and no one knew the particulars of his life insurance. I decided to write the check for his funeral costs.

The next morning, when we were to meet at the funeral home, I loaded up the old stock 40 Ford pickup with a load for the Habitat Store. I had on jeans and a sweat shirt. Havent had a haircut in the past two years, (always kept clean and combed), started growing my winter beard. So yeah I had some grime on my clothes, and looked scruffy. I showed up at the funeral home, sat quietly while the arrangements were made, and when the total came in, I wrote the check.

The funeral director excused himself, and having to use the restroom, I did like-wise. I came out of the restroom and could hear the funeral director telling his secretary to call the bank to verify the funds because I looked like I "couldn't afford a pot to pi55 in". Oh I was mad, but I looked down at what I was wearing, what image I was projecting, and I sort of understood. Still mad - but understood.

As I was leaving, I told the funeral director that I had over-heard his conversation, and that perhaps in the future he should shut his office door. He was beet-red from embarrasment, but I also told him I could understand his thinking based on my appearance.

I applaud you for sticking up for this woman Pat, and I don't think any of the remarks for the most part were personal other than the image she was projecting. Obviously it works for her.


----------



## thehandygoddess (Oct 20, 2011)

*The Handy Goddess Speaks*

I love utilizing all of my talents it’s much more fun than sitting on the computer trashing someone because they clearly have more creativity, skill and talent than the people who do nothing but express negativity. 
 
Do check out more of my work for certain. I’m quite accomplished  

Apologies for any inconvenience, but posting rules do not allow professional links until a member is well established


----------



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

Personal accountability. 

Thanks for the reminder Wolfgang. 
BTW - you're a good man.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

thehandygoddess said:


> How many of you are utilizing all of your talents or is it just easier to sit on the computer and trash someone else because they obviously have more creativity, skill and personality than you'll ever allow yourself to express or experience.
> 
> Do check out more of my work for certain. I’m quite accomplished


well I do thank you for taking our criticisms of your on screen persona so well, and not judging our professional talents by what you read in an internet forum for a day or two. 

as to "How many of you are utilizing all of your talents", my excuse for being in front of the screen is that I am bored stiff (no, it wasn't your push up that did that) because my back has disabled me until I can be operated on. 

But I do thank you for taking our comments to heart.


----------



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

Welcome to the Forum HandyGoddess,

I admire that you have decided to participate and as I am sure this isn't an easy thread to be the topic of.

As a woman in the painting industry I assure you that I am utilizing my talents. I am a talented writer, communicator and have a ton of experience in PR. I invite you to visit MY website and form your own opinions and judgements on who I am and the type of company I operate.

I work hard everyday to dispel the stereotypes that come along with the painting industry, nevermind the stereotypes of being a woman in a predominantly male profession.

While I might not like faux finishing that is hardly my issue with your videos.

Can you shed some light on why the sexy, bimbo schtick is required to show off your talents as a painter?


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

^^^^ Hold on.....putting some popcorn in the microwave and a new can of soda.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> ^^^^ Hold on.....putting some popcorn in the microwave and a new can of soda.


I think it's time for my oxy , I may be sitting here awhile and I don't want to be distracted by the pain :thumbup:


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Bill - a little confused here - you sit here and trash her then she posts trying to defend herself and you delete the links. I think we all can see this is not spam.

Pat


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

you might want to remove these links why you are at it..

Older Thread

Pat


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

PatsPainting said:


> Bill - a little confused here - you sit here and trash her then she posts trying to defend herself and you delete the links. I think we all can see this is not spam.
> 
> Pat


Pat,

Policy has been if a new member posts a link to a professional site that sells products or services that profits the poster, the link is removed.

If a poster posts a link to another person's or company's page, that remains.

I believe if you do some research you will find that to be consistent here. 

If I misinterpreted the policy, I hope another mod will inform me and I will reinsert the link. 

Thank you for your concern


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Hey Handygoddess!
Thanks for replying, although I am a little dismayed to see you make the same conclusions that some of our members did as far as "judging a book by the cover".
There are a lot of bright, talented people here with all sorts of personas, feel free to check us out and you might decide and be part of the community.

What you are doing seems to work for you and you are obviously enjoying yourself. As a female in the industry, sure, I can agree with the others that your "persona" is probably not the best representation I would like. I would hope that the people I do business with judge me for who I am, not what their "perception" of a painter is.

The guys have the same image problem, and they deal with it, so can I.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

My advice in a private thread was to be yourself and mind your manners, which of course is open to intetpretation like Dean I feel that a new member should be given the opportunity to Create their own course on pt. When we first encountered Barbras video around a year ago we all had a good chuckle pertaining to professionalism and now here a year later I ask that when you express yourself just do it with manners. 

While I doubt she will respond to the thread I think she could have an insight to branding and marketing so let's not chase that off without at least hearing the words of the person herself.

I know I will be take some flack because we are a group of people trying to raise the bar of the trade but PT is open to any professional and we are given an opportunity to help educate and be educated by the members.

I too agree that 40 is more attractive to me than 20.


Sorry I know that exceded 7.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Hey HandyGoddess,

Stick around. 

It's a rough landing for many who first enter the grand halls of Painttalk.

You might find you'll have alot of fun.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

.......


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Sean, not sure you saw the link she posted, it's in the trash section. Respond to that or PM me if you think the link should be reinserted


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> Sean, not sure you saw the link she posted, it's in the trash section. Respond to that or PM me if you think the link should be reinserted


Bill I am on the phone and that is why I edited because I missed it


----------



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

Okay Sean, I hear you. It is easy for me to sit on a high horse on this issue so I will step down. 

But, as a woman (especially one raising a daughter) in a world FULL of stereotypes and the dumbing down of women, it is an uphill battle every day to not be defined by those issues. 

When I see a woman in my industry putting out material like in those videos, I am going to take it to task. 

I would have a problem with a man using his "toolbelt and roller" in a video in the same way. 

I don't want Goddess to explain to me why this works. I know why it works. I would like her to see that I am not recognizing her for the "creativity, skills and talents" she has because I can't see past the jiggling boobs and giggling to take her seriously. 

Like I said I think she is doing herself a disservice.


----------



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

Somebody just sent me this on FB. Perfect timing.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

The amount of views are viral. Fook this thread and even worrying about it all. If she wants to join in discussion so be it. I'm done reading this crap because it is just banter about a person that has made a cult following based on hype. I know a whole lot about faux decorative finishes and there are absolute masters represented on this site who are faux gods. I'll save my praise for someone whom is worthy based on merit not tom foolery. 

I'm out.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Well, I am going to spend more energy, I'm kind of having fun.

Now that the goddes is a member, I will edit some of my posts so that they do not have the APPEARANCE of being disrespectful of her, yet I can not in good conscience pull any punches when expressing my views about her public videos.

I apologize if anyone felt I was calling her real life earthly body a ***** or a *****. I was expressing the implications of her videos. I will edit my posts and make that clear.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

jason123 said:


> Check out this lady she pretty funny



Well Jason....this thread kinda got a way from ya....


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Well that was a waste of a bowl of popcorn............sheesh.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Yah, That oxy was wasted too, kind like when you take a little blue pill and then she falls asleep !

(or so I am told)


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

daArch said:


> I think it's time for my oxy , I may be sitting here awhile and I don't want to be distracted by the pain :thumbup:


 

do we really have to read about your drug problem day in day out ??? keep it to yourself please


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Hey, Look at me! i haven't even posted in this thread!

...oh crap.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Ole34 said:


> do we really have to read about your drug problem day in day out ??? keep it to yourself please














no thank you, unless you'd like to make a deal pertaining to your posts.

sorry, buddy.


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

holy hell this is a huge winner for a thread might be my longest thread.....

geez anyways i was going to stir up the pot more with this politically correct stuff...

i messaged her on you tube saying 
"wow i would love to see what you can do with caulk"" and she replied all sorts of things......... I dont see it as a diservice the only diservice would be to have her out of the kitchen while she's doing these videos...


----------

